# 1968 Springs and shocks



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 68 GTO and will be needing shocks and springs. I want the car to have the stock hight. Car currently has the stock 14 inch rally 11's. What are you guys using for spings and shocks?

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought replacements from NAPA.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I replaced both a couple years ago on my 68. Installed MOOG springs and Gabriel shocks. Am very happy with the ride and look. Matt


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Moog stock springs and Monroe Gasmatic shocks here. If you want a little adjustabilty you can add air bags in the springs for another 100.00.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Previous owner replaced the springs with stock style, not sure which brand.
Shocks are Monroe. Excellent ride and handling, though I've done some other suspension upgrades at the same time.
Jeff


----------

